
Generative Adversarial Networks: An Overview [pdf] - stablemap
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.07035
======
markatkinson
A really fantastic intro to GANs which I watched only 2 days ago:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw9r8CL98N0&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw9r8CL98N0&t=2s)

